# ASAT ELITE ULTIMATE SERIES has arrived !



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Where are they made?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

They are manufactured overseas.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I like!!! Got a price?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

michihunter said:


> I like!!! Got a price?


Jacket is $185.00
Pant is $160.00

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Here is a description of the product:

A quiet brushed flat finish (no shine) and soft black lining make the Ultimate Jacket and Pant super silent, windproof, waterproof and breathable!

Natural body vapor escapes, exterior moisture stays out for maximum comfort! The highly breathable core membrane provides a waterproof, windproof shield against even the most extreme conditions. The inside layer is soft, warm, silent and breathable and promotes limitless freedom of motion.

The Ultimate Jacket and Pant is treated with Lotus NanoBarrier Eco-Friendly Fabric Treatment: The super-hydrophobic surface structure of the Lotus leaf allows it to repel water and dirt in some of the planets most challenging environments. The Lotus NanoBarrier fabric treatment imbeds nano particles into the cloth, bionically duplicating the leaf of the Lotus. The durable, eco-friendly barrier allows natural body moisture to escape while blocking rain, other external moisture and debris.

The proprietary treatment creates an air barrier between water drops and the fabric, causing water to roll off, washing away debris and odor-causing contaminates in the process. This self-cleaning process minimizes wash times and requires less detergent.

Additionaly, the Lotus NanoBarrier lasts up to 2-1/2 times longer than other water repellent treatments. The non-toxic, hypoallergenic treatment will not harm humans or the environment. Garments treated with the Lotus NanoBarrier are perfect for hunters and other eco-conscious outdoor enthusiasts who spend time afield no matter what the conditions. No UV brighteners

FF


----------



## Dirt Dawg (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

just bought the 3d leafy suit and elite series cotton pant along with some more accessories. LOVE ASAT CAMO


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Great info. Mike!!! Looks like nice stuff.*


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

HC Archery said:


> *Great info. Mike!!! Looks like nice stuff.*


Yes, I think this will be very popular.

FF


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Are these garmets made of fleece?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

KDS said:


> Are these garmets made of fleece?



No, they are a polyester blend. But they do feel like a brushed fleece.

FF


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Now that looks like some great gear!


----------



## BrushSniper (Jan 2, 2006)

Are they made with cotton or is it all synthetic?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

All synthetic, will not shrink.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## john edwards (Nov 4, 2002)

how about insulation? Is it an insulated jacket & pants? Looks awesome...


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

*Asat*

How warm is it, and where can I purchase it if my shop does'nt want to carry the line?

Thanks


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

john edwards said:


> how about insulation? Is it an insulated jacket & pants? Looks awesome...


Yes, it is an insulated suit. Would work fine early season with light clothing uderneath and late season with thermals under it.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I am an ASAT Dealer and the suit can be purchased through me if there is no dealer in your area.

FF


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

This is top quality stuff. I got mine in the other day and it is awesome!


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

FallFever said:


> Here is a description of the product:
> Additionaly, the Lotus NanoBarrier lasts up to 2-1/2 times longer than other water repellent treatments.
> FF


After the barrier is gone can the customer retreat, can you, or can it be retreated at all?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, you will be able to re-treat the clothing and bring it back to its original state.

FF


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## ndfireshot (Jan 4, 2008)

bump:elch:


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

bttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

A bunch of new pics of the suit can be found here : http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=770633

FF


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I got the jacket and really like it. Very good stuff.


----------



## upmi (Jul 8, 2008)

*Mfg. Location*



FallFever said:


> They are manufactured overseas.


I have to ask; "they are made overseas", as in where? China?

up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got our order in. Wow!!! The Elite line is simply a top notch, quality product.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Man those sure look nice. I can't wait until mine gets here. I'll definitely post pictures when I get them. Thanks for sharing!


----------

